# joining the club



## roadrash (27 Jan 2018)

I am now officially a recumbentist 

I picked up the trike from @Saluki earlier today, cant even get out for my first ride today, we are off out with the inlaws, first job tomorrow is a shed re shuffle, to make room , then ride.


----------



## voyager (27 Jan 2018)

did it fit in the car or need a shoe horn and spanners. Hope you enjoy it . 

Regards Emma


----------



## roadrash (27 Jan 2018)

fitted in fine, really happy with it


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jan 2018)

You'll never look back (Mainly because it's impossible to turn your head enough on a trike, so fit a mirror).


----------



## roadrash (27 Jan 2018)

already got one fitted


----------



## Saluki (27 Jan 2018)

I was mightily impressed with the space in your car @roadrash. I am definitely going to look into one for my next car. I can get 2 bikes in there with ease, I reckon.


----------



## voyager (27 Jan 2018)

@Saluki You could have got a racing team of trikes in the van you brought up here .

@roadrash  to the world of bents and tadpoles 

regards emma


----------



## Saluki (27 Jan 2018)

voyager said:


> @Saluki You could have got a racing team of trikes in the van you brought up here .
> 
> @roadrash  to the world of bents and tadpoles
> 
> regards emma


I know. It was the only one that the hire folks had on the day. Could have set up home in that thing


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2018)

shed sorted, trike fits in nicely ,  dinner shortly then the maiden voyage


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> shed sorted, trike fits in nicely ,  dinner shortly then the maiden voyage


Quiet roads only?


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2018)

just round the estate , trying to set the cranks in right place on the boom, not stopped grinning yet


----------



## Saluki (28 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> just round the estate , trying to set the cranks in right place on the boom, not stopped grinning yet


It’s a very grinny sort of machine. It travels at smiles-per-hour not miles per hour.


----------



## voyager (28 Jan 2018)

and after a well deserved cup of tea.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2018)

I need to find someway to mount a front light , done rear easy enough


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> just round the estate , trying to set the cranks in right place on the boom, not stopped grinning yet


Any faster closer to the ground?


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2018)

certainly seems it , but me and fast don't normally appear in the same sentence, certainly uses different muscles


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2018)

and I need to sort something out for carrying stuff, I'm thinking rack


----------



## voyager (28 Jan 2018)

hamster bags for carrying things or rack and panniers ( see yesterdays 20/20 thread ) kens has some deep semi hard panniers and an aluminium rack , mine has hamster bags , as for led front lamps on the folder l use these (above ) 
the other trikes l made up L shape brackets with a stub for the front lamps.

enjoy yourself

emma


----------



## voyager (28 Jan 2018)

another way to mount front lamps is....

use a 1" handlebar stem in the front mech tube and a short piece of handlebar to mount twin lamps 

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (28 Jan 2018)

hamster bags and tubular mounts


----------



## Time Waster (28 Jan 2018)

Got a recumbent Saturday myself and went out this morning. Pushed it around the road to the car and decided to sit in it. Before I knew it I found I was at the top of a nearby alley with vans slope. I was riding in ten minutes but very wobbly.

Later on I was riding along the promenade. Very wobbly. After half an hour I was less wobbly. So I hit a steep hill. Nearly made it but someone was near me and I got a wobble. Turned around and wheesh! A scary ride downhill! But what fun?! I've now got an aching face from the grin I had all ride.

Can I just say two wheeled recumbent riding has it all that I'd lost with uprights? Gone are the days in stupid enough to cycle at up to 58mph on a bike. However that hill today had enough of the same thrills even if I never got those heady speeds. 

I bet you had the newbie recumbent grin on your first ride it too.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jan 2018)

Time Waster said:


> Got a recumbent Saturday myself and went out this morning ...


 - BUT ... We need pics !


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2018)

not had chance to get it out today, the fun prevention officer had us doing family stuff , I will get some pics tomorrow


----------



## Time Waster (29 Jan 2018)

Scoosh said:


> - BUT ... We need pics !


It's the one in this classified. Unfortunately I don't have any photographs yet.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-machine-recumbent-sold.223044/

A really nice bike. I'm finding it a lot of fun even on the flat of a seaside promenade. I started off very wobbly but after half an hour i was slaloming round lampposts. I'm not far off completely relaxing on it. Still get the death grip on the bars when on a mixed use path when it's narrow and there's a pedestrian or my young lad on his bike (erratic rider).

A bit more practise then kit up for commuting and winter riding. Lights, etc. Time to dig out my spare garmin GPS mount too. I really need to know how fast I'm riding.

Best cycling buy for years. Not enjoyed myself as much since I got my first lightweight road bike 26+ years ago. When something is just so different in a positive way to what you're used to in cycling...


----------



## roadrash (31 Jan 2018)

mudguards are going to be required I think, @voyager I can get 20"mudguards no problem , I know you made some from plumbing pipe , the question is how did you mount them ??


----------



## voyager (31 Jan 2018)

pm sent


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2018)

Scoosh said:


> - BUT ... We need pics !


Still none, before he starts tinkering with it as well.


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2018)

spent an hour out this morning, just spinning an easy gear , legs are aching a bit less and i think ive found the sweetspot regarding boom length.
I hadn't got of the estate and three people asked me about the trike, one white van passed me , pulled up and driver got out, i thought to myself eyup here we go, he walked towards me and said "i saw someone on one of them in preston yesterday, what are they like to ride" well that was the opposite of what i was expecting , after a brief chat i asked if he wanted to try it, he declined.
I really should have got a recumbent trike years ago, no back discomfort after riding , unlike my normal bike
..


----------



## voyager (1 Feb 2018)

I recognise that trike 
mudguard mounts , either weld a couple of double hole lugs on the steering arms ( what I would do) or take a top mount off the head tube ( fabricated a mount) and weld a piece of bar stock of the end of the steering arms 15mmx3 mm bar stock works well . Never got around to making guard mounts as it was a " work in progress machine" use for mods on the e- trikes.
Will find photos of mud guard mounts or go to the article on atomiczombie and look at the original thread ( article in a news letter)

Later's Emma


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2018)

Thank you, i just need to find a friendly local welder , and i think i know just the fella .


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> spent an hour out this morning, just spinning an easy gear , legs are aching a bit less and i think ive found the sweetspot regarding boom length.
> I hadn't got of the estate and three people asked me about the trike, one white van passed me , pulled up and driver got out, i thought to myself eyup here we go, he walked towards me and said "i saw someone on one of them in preston yesterday, what are they like to ride" well that was the opposite of what i was expecting , after a brief chat i asked if he wanted to try it, he declined.
> I really should have got a recumbent trike years ago, no back discomfort after riding , unlike my normal bike
> ..


Just pictures of the trike and rider(actually using it) required now!


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I hadn't got of the estate and three people asked me about the trike, one white van passed me , pulled up and driver got out, i thought to myself eyup here we go, he walked towards me and said "i saw someone on one of them in preston yesterday, what are they like to ride"
> 
> ..


You'll get used to that, the reaction to recumbents is the polar opposite of what you get when you're on an upright.


----------



## Time Waster (1 Feb 2018)

Scoosh said:


> - BUT ... We need pics !





classic33 said:


> Still none, before he starts tinkering with it as well.


To busy having fun on it too get photos. Sorry!


----------



## voyager (2 Feb 2018)

Here




is just one method of fitting mudguards , the top mount can be made using a hole to fit the threaded fork top and the lower mount could attach to the caliper mount , personally l prefer the formed bar under the guards rather than above . M5 domed nuts look best for securing the guards , eBay or Halfords .
Front lamp mounts can also be fitted to the top arms together with computer and phone mounts , just increase the thickness to avoid vibration problems.
Free free to ask any more questions .

regards Emma


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2018)

Fitted a tortec rack to the trike earlier, fixed the rear light to the rack...


----------



## Time Waster (7 Feb 2018)

My partner told me what the reactions i got from people I passed. I think she said the looks were of pity with a bit of "isn't it good he's able to get out!" Basically they thought I had a disability to rider a recumbent. I think if that's true then it sums up people from morecambe well totally backwards, ignorant and... Well I'll stop there because I'm leaving Lancaster on a train now and ppl from Lancaster are as bad. Let's not start with Garstang!


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

Ive ridden the trike with the 26"rear wheel up to now, I'm gonna try it with the 20"rear wheel if I get chance tomorrow,


----------



## voyager (20 Feb 2018)

I would check the head angle it will get twitchy over 78 degrees , we played with the angles by using the rear end solid or a damper as well as 20 , 24 & 26" wheels.


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

what do you mean by head angle ?


----------



## voyager (20 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> what do you mean by head angle ?



The caster angle measured between the ground and the head tube , . Too steep ( big back wheel ) will make the trike twitchy and too shallow with make it tame but can cause flop . I aimed for 70 - 78 degrees , can be checked using an app on a mobile phone.

regards Emma


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

and I thought it was as simple as sticking the 20" wheel in, good job I was a butcher and not a bike builder


----------



## voyager (20 Feb 2018)

Last time I saw it , it had a 20" rear wheel on it.

regards Emma


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

when I picked it up from saluki it had a 26" rear wheel on it but she gave me a 20" rear as well, when you had the 20"rear wheel on it did you use a damper, here it is exactly as I picked it up..


----------



## voyager (20 Feb 2018)




----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

that's the rear wheel she gave to me , I just need to put a rotor on it, I have a couple in the shed


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

I do think its looks better with a 20"rear wheel and I'm curious to the ride difference


----------



## voyager (20 Feb 2018)

With the 20" wheel and no suspension the trike rode well. With a 26" wheel and a damper the head angle was too steep.

regards Emma


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

gonna try it tomorrow, and I'm still grinning every time I get on it, the number of people asking me about it is unbelievable, I'm sure they don't believe me when I tell them you made it in the garage.


----------



## voyager (20 Feb 2018)

There is a build thread on az on it's early life, it was built as a straight boom streetfox (20/26) as a development trike and over time it had disc brakes and USS fitted, before it had a year as the front end of the quadem . Before becoming the 20/20 mkll .


----------



## m6mal (22 Feb 2018)

any ideas on a rear mudguard even diy option for rear 24in wheel of a kmx trike


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2018)

do you have a photo of the trike


----------



## m6mal (22 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> do you have a photo of the trike




I have moved seat forward since i took this pic by about 4 inches


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2018)

I would fix a flat piece of plastic to the top of the rack under you bag, I would imagine that would suffice Failing that , it wouldn't be difficult to cable tie something like this to the underside of your rack..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Bic...hash=item48691dce83:m:m1oWVKb-k58DH9zpooWBC8A


----------

